# Mike's Alumacraft MV1648 Crabbing Boat Mod



## kustomguitarist (Apr 20, 2012)

All photos will be uploaded to https://www.photobucket.com/MikesJonBoatMod

I bought this boat two years ago and it's served me well with the scrap plywood flooring I threw in it then. I finally have the money to do it right so here goes nothing.

*My Set Up:*
- 2009 Alumacraft MV1648 (with Center Seat)
- 2007 Suzuki DF25 V-Twin 4-Stroke (Manual Start, Manual Trim/Tilt, Tiller Steering)
- 2009 Road King Trailer
----I purchased this entire set up brand new in 2010 at Ed's Marine in Ashland, VA-----

*Installation/Modification Goals:

Electrical:*
- *Battery* - add to power all of the other electronics
- *Bilge Pump* 
- *Depth Finder/Transducer*
- *Navigational Lights* (removable but wired)
- *Regulator/Rectifier* (accessory installed on outboard to charge battery)
- *Stereo/Speakers* (cuz we like to party)

*Structural:*
- *Solid Floor* (hopefully it will eliminate squeaking)
- *Storage Area(s)* created by either:
--- Removing foam from back seat and creating a new seat cover from plywood.
--- building additional storage area on port side or bow of the boat
- *Replace Rivets* (with stainless bolts and lock nuts) 


*Current State:* 
Here's some photo's that I took so far. Click a thumbnail to open a picture full size at photobucket. I tried to write a brief comment for each photo describing my plans. (not sure if this is the best way to post images on here. PM me if you know of an easier/better way)


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Let me know what you think. I'm open to any and all comments/questions/suggestions/etc....


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Never been crabbing, so I'm not sure what special features you need. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## kustomguitarist (Apr 20, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Never been crabbing, so I'm not sure what special features you need. Looking forward to seeing your build.




Crabbing is a ton of fun! Check out this video. 
[youtube]ubt2ikhdQVo[/youtube]

Basically I just need to keep the floor low because we're usually standing near the edges of the boat and stability is an issue. Also there's a lot of gear that could accidently be knocked overboard.

Here's some pictures of the roller I made out of PVC.


----------



## kustomguitarist (Apr 20, 2012)

Installed Foam between the ribs today. Bought this 1 1/2" foam at home depot. Price was about $12 per sheet of 2x8ft. I figured 2 would be enough. As you can see I still have a few rows to finish up.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 21, 2012)

I sell commercial crab traps for a living....I can't say that I have seen crabs caught in that way. Is that just a sinkrope with a bunch of beer cans tied to it? I was trying to figure it out....crazy idea but it sure does look productive. Could you explain the technique please. I might just try that here. My kind of crabbing......nothing serious and looks productive. I cant wait to show you guys the hill tide shrimp feast......only a month away and I can fill a bucket of jumbos in a couple of hours.....alll the time catching snook and reds.....its a blast.


----------



## susky river runner (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats a good boat to crab from. I have the exact boat. I even think it's the same year. I did however choose to give up the trout lining though. I use the Foxy Mate topless traps. They do save alot of space on the boat, and if the crabbing is not so good in one area, you can easily pick up and move to another spot. I also do alot of fishing form my tin so I did build a front casting deck and added some hatches for some extra storage area's. Check out the pics. Hope this helps and good luck filling your baskets!!


----------



## kustomguitarist (Apr 23, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I sell commercial crab traps for a living....I can't say that I have seen crabs caught in that way. Is that just a sinkrope with a bunch of beer cans tied to it? I was trying to figure it out....crazy idea but it sure does look productive. Could you explain the technique please. I might just try that here. My kind of crabbing......nothing serious and looks productive. I cant wait to show you guys the hill tide shrimp feast......only a month away and I can fill a bucket of jumbos in a couple of hours.....alll the time catching snook and reds.....its a blast.



This method is called trotline crabbing. Basically it's a long line (500-1200 ft) with bait tied every 5 feet that lays on the bottom with a marker buoy and anchor at each end. The trotline is extremely productive when it's laid in a good spot. This site has an awesome guide on how to build and run a trotline: https://www.bluecrab.info/crabbing/trotline.html. There's also a really great crabbing forum there. You should check it out.

I visit family down in Stuart, FL quite often and every time I see someone crabbing down there I think how hilarious it would be to run my trotline in the Indian River.... just to see the tilted heads and confused looks on the faces of everyone else on the water haha! I haven't checked the regulations in Florida but you might want to make sure it's legal to use a trotline before you have a run in with the DNR police.


----------



## kustomguitarist (Apr 23, 2012)

susky river runner said:


> Thats a good boat to crab from. I have the exact boat. I even think it's the same year. I did however choose to give up the trout lining though. I use the Foxy Mate topless traps. They do save alot of space on the boat, and if the crabbing is not so good in one area, you can easily pick up and move to another spot. I also do alot of fishing form my tin so I did build a front casting deck and added some hatches for some extra storage area's. Check out the pics. Hope this helps and good luck filling your baskets!!



Delta, PA huh? I've been up there for my fair share of cold murky SCUBA diving and hot delicious Delta Pizza! I love my trotline but I have about 18 topless traps as well that I use early in the season when the crabs have a tendency to drop off the trotline. The traps are also nice if you wanna do a little crabbing on the side while going out for other reasons (ie. fishing/swimming/partying/cruising). 

I have a question about the hatch you added to the rear bench seat. I haven't cut into mine yet and I'm still a little nervous about it, but how much foam did you actually remove? And was there any vertical aluminum supports that you had to cut as well or is it completely hollow under the seat once the foam is removed? Thanks!


No updates on my mod. It was rainy all weekend and looks like it will be all week as well


----------



## susky river runner (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually I added that rear hatch so I could get my arm in there to hold the wrench to tighten the nuts for the seat base. But I kinda carved out a cool little cubby hole out of the foam. It is kinda a pain in the butt. But no there was no kind of metal bracincing in the rear bench seat. I can't remember if they (Alumacraft) had a thin piece of plywood for added stability. I'll check for you next time I go out to the boat. Anyway, Now I have a nice little place for added storage. If you do this you might wanna consider a dry box. I store my depth finder screen and my trolling motor remote control in it along with some other things. The only reason I say that is b/c I have noticed it did seem to get "damp" and I didn't wanna ruin my electronics. I do know that there was a few metal braces in the front when I cut the front hatch in. I removed all of the foam from the front. I was a little skeptical at first thinking I would loose alot of buoyancy sp?? but after taking it out in fast moving water with my buddy who weighs about 320 I learned it was not a bad move. She floats fine. Hope this post helps with your build.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 23, 2012)

That type of crabbin looks awesome! Don't know if what type of permit, if any, it would require in VA


----------

